# My Watch List--What Is It?



## Quiet Pine (Mar 7, 2021)

I stumbled across this while posting a Resort Review. What is it for and how do you use it? Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 7, 2021)

the watch list lets you add resorts you wish to "watch" on your member dashboard.  you will get an email notification when new marketplace ads, new photos, or resort reviews are submitted for resorts on your watch list.


----------

